# Where can I get..



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

a CHE lamp? Online preferably?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Petsmart's website, Petco's website, other animal websites, Amazon...plenty of places.  Go to Google and search "ceramic heat emitter bulb" and it'll give you plenty of sites to choose from.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I got mine from ebay for cheap and it's great.. but ebay isn't always reliable you have to pay attention to if the person selling has good ratings and how much they are charging for shipping.


----------

